# ANyone else freak out about food?



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

These last few months i have been freaking out about my food. I live in California and latley it seems like theres alot of food poisening happening i get so nervous about it if any food looks the least bit pink or wierd i wont eat it and if i do i end up feeling sick because im stressing over it. I feel like a crazy person!! Anyone else been feeling like this? Iv never accually had food poisening so the thought of it just makes me insane cuz i may be thinking its worse that it iss.gah!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Sadly no luv - I'm far too greedy and I don't really have IBS - but I'd say thats a perfectly reasonable terror if you have already delicate guts. I suppose eat in places you are familiar with and stick to foods that you know you like and you should be fine.How are you doing Beanie anyway - not heard from you for a while?Sue xxx


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

I get this a lot Beanie because I have Emetophobia (fear of vomiting). I cook all my food so I know it's cooked ok and no germs. Also I feel sick a lot due to my anxiety so get scared to eat as well but other days I just eat like a pig lol.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would think fear of contaminated food given the amount it has been in the news lately would be pretty common. Especially since fear of germs, being sick, and vomiting are all pretty common fears. The spate of news reports about salmonella in this and that would be enough to trigger any of those common anxious fears.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm way more cautious than I used to be. But caution doesn't = anxiety for me. I just pick & choose what I put in my mouth more carefully is all. BQ


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

SueV- I am doing better bentyl has come to the rescue i only have bad pain at nigh, and my grandma who was living with us and dying of cancer has gone to a hospic house so the relief of her not falling in my care has made my anxiety so much less. Thank you for asking =]CatUK- Good im not alone! I dont have a fear of vomiting cuz i havent vomited since i was like 8yrs old but im just scared of violent D. But i do the same thing i cook my chicken till its all super white and if its alil red i give it to the dog. My problem though is now im more scared to eat out. =[Kathleen- Yeah these reports freak me out cuz its like every month theres something new that has sillamonila. It all just scares the #### outta me!BQ- Im glad your not anxious about it cuz it makes you feel more like a crazy person when your holding your food up to the light to make sure its cooked through lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm so glad you are doing abit better darl - good for you.I'm very sorry to hear about your granny - but I'm sure a hospice is the best place for her now. I think they are wonderful places.Sue xxx


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanx SueV! I agree they are wonderful places.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your Nan, I think she's in the best place for her now.I'm on Bentyl as well, sometimes it helps with the pain (other times I'm still waking in the night with the pain and feeling like I'm going to be sick). Bently does make me feel sick if I take the full amount each day.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes for sureAnd i was on bentyl a 3 yrs ago when i first got ibs and i just remember being kinda dizzy and nausious. But i think i didnt really relize that it was a side effect i justt thought it was from not eating, but it went away and i was living life almost normaly on the bentyl. But I was off it for a yr cuz i started having D so i thought id find something new. But anyways im trying it again iv only been on it a month or so and my pain only hits at night the nausia side effect has gone away but i get dizzy sometimes. I also wake up in the middle of the night with pain i just get the heating pad and it calms me. So hopefully all the side effects and waking up will go away for both of us. It is a good medication!!


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

I agree Bentyl is a good med, the best one I've tried for the stomach pain. It just doesn't seem to last long, maybe I get an hours relief and as you can only take it 3 times a day it doesn't help too much. What dose are you on if you don't mind me asking? I'm on 10mg 3x a day.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi.I thought about Bentyl, I have IBS-D and stomach pains, i also suffer from anxiety and depression, and im told bentyl can make those symptoms worse and cause insomnia.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't know bout that Cherry - but if you are prone to depression - the LAST thing you need are sleep problems.How are you BTW - home from hospital?Sue xxxx


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi SueYes i am home, Hospital was a total waste of time, i could of done what i had to at home just as easily, Record the amount of times and consistency i poo. 1 X ray, (my doctor wanted me to have a CT Scan), and blood tests. The doctor at the hospital gave me Nortriptyline 20mg, for the IBS-D, I already am on 30mg Mirtazapine for the anxiety and depression. I took 2 doses and felt like i was going mad, i felt very uptight, panicky and mental, Saw my doctor today and she told me to stop taking them, as i didnt need to feel worse with the anxiety, so dont know what is going to happen now. The IBS-D realy playing up bad now, my last immodium was wednesday morning, had a couple of loose bms a day until today, when had to go to doctors, i had to take 2 immodium as couldnt keep of the loo.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry Cherry - but what is N - is that another anti-d??? I'm not surprised you'd be feeling abit odd with all that lot inside you. 30mg is a moderately high dose for Mitrazapene anyway.You poor old duck - you need a break from this don't you.Sue xxx


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi SueNoritriptyline 20mg, is a type of antidepressant, and is used for IBS for the gut, I told the doctor at the hospital i was on Mirtazapine 30mg for anxiety and he said the Nortriptyline was ok to take with it, but obviously it didnt suit me. I did not want to feel like i was going mad and unable to cope again, not a nice feeling as you well know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2009)

I've PM'd you darl.Sue xxx


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Bentyl can in rare cases make anxiety and depression a bit worse, I was told this when it was prescribed for me. If I take the full dose I can sometimes feel a bit on edge I must admit but I sometimes can't take the pain anymore so take it. I've not noticed them stop me sleeping, I don't sleep brillantly well anyway but have just got some Phenergen to help me with that so fingers crossed I will get a better nights sleep soon.


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

CAtUKI am on 10mg 3x a day as well. And i was having a lil insomnia and panic attacks in the middle of the night but i think i that my not have been the bentyls fault. Mabe try taking it at the same time everyday thats what i do i think it helps you body get used to when your gonna eat and when you need to take the med. Like i take my first dose at 8:30am than the next at 11:30 and the next at 4:30 and if i dont take it at those times the pain starts. But my waking up in the night is getting better i just pray and lisen to music before i fall asleep to relax me and than i dont wake up. I have had horrible anxiety for the last year and a half but the bentyl seems to help during the day because i dont feel like im gonna poop my pants anymore. I only makes me anxious late and night and i think thats cuz the bentyl has worn off.


----------

